# so I spin tested my BH's...how do i fix it?



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief all broadheads are not created equal. About 4 years ago I was on a broadhead misson. I found out that only about 1 in about 5 manufactors is capable of making a broadhead that spins true. And even with the best BH's you will still find 1 in 5 or 6 that will give you trouble. With that being said, take some sort of bottle or box or something with some writing on it and spin the arrow on an I or O. If it wobbles, take the high spot and push it on the table - tighten and do it again and again until it spins perfect. Don't fall for the square tool crap either, if the inserts are snug the square tool doesn't do jack.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

gotta try and move BHs around different arrows. maybe square off insert, maybe even try and remove and get new inserts and square ends of shafts also. its not good to have wobble in BHs 

AND i agree not all are equal, some are better than others for sure....


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

rigginuts said:


> and do it again and again until it spins perfect. Don't fall for the square tool crap either, if the inserts are snug the square tool doesn't do jack.


Do you think if you drill a hole in a piece of metal and then put a tap in that hole and start twisting and making threads that it will automatically run straight down the hole you just drilled???? cus its not a guarantee.... you can tap threads even crooked in a drilled hole, you can have some play in the inserts and have them not perfectly aligned.... its not every one but they can be put in and off true center


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

so if all the arrows have inserts installed already...I'm screwed?


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

rigginuts

What companies did you find are quality?


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

lmills34 said:


> rigginuts
> 
> What companies did you find are quality?


Sent you a pm


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

if your shooting a BH that has a tiny rubber O ring try taking off the O ring. Like I had exodus heads that didn't spine good but then I was told to remove the O ring that comes on them just for shipping reasons and Then they all spun true.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't know what you're arrow straightness is, but figure that in. And .001" isn't straight as in straight. They are checked different than us thinking what straight is. I have arrows certified and them suckers wobble. Now, if you spin the arrow by the shaft next to your broadheads they just might spin true. If so, then try another arrow.

The thing about field points and fixed broadheads. What do you shoot the most of, field points or broadheads? Field points. What if your broadheads are hitting true each and every time? Sight in for them! Like moving the sight a tad ain't major surgery....


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

If the broadheads are always hitting to the left of the field points, I don't think you can blame the heads not being true. If that were the case I'd expect some to hit right and some low or high. That is unless you're just shooting one arrow.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> If the broadheads are always hitting to the left of the field points, I don't think you can blame the heads not being true. If that were the case I'd expect some to hit right and some low or high. That is unless you're just shooting one arrow.


ya good point, shoot several arrows and if same POI its prolly not the arrow but another issue


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

rigginuts said:


> Contrary to popular belief all broadheads are not created equal.


That's the truth.

Some things to consider:
Not all shops with a saw can cut a shaft square. You cannot get a point straight with an insert out of square. I cut all of my shafts myself.
Loose inserts are very hard to mount straight. No shop has the time to play with something like that. I keep a supply of inserts on hand, and check them for fit, before I apply adhesive.
Some heads are just not true. If you have a fast setup, even a bit of wobble will produce erratic flight.
A short BH with x wobble and plenty of vent will fly fine in many cases, a long head with little vent, probably not.
Is the nock true? A bum insert with a low profile mechanical will go where you point it. A crooked nock, not a chance. I switched to pin nocks a few years back. Very easy to see a wobble there.
As DW suggests, for some unknown reason, some heads on some shafts, wobble. Try another shaft, or mount a low profile mechanical.
Fletching can help or kill your flight. You need spin and clearance, but to much of one will affect the other. Even the best vane can't cure a poor/inappropriate setup or form.

Your flight issue seems more like tuning, but some combinations of rest, spine, and BH are just not tunable above a certain speed. Some shooters lack the form. I'm a fair shot, and have reasonably consistent form. I shoot off the string with a fixed prong rest. Above 280fps I pull out the Spitfires. I can get some heads to shoot to POI above that, but any variation in form, and the arrow is off to the unknown. The combination of talent, speed, and setup are what they are. I know my limits.

Of the heads I use these days, I have had very good luck with Slick Standards. NAP Nitrons were even better, but are no longer in production. Crooked Muzzy's are pretty rare, they are also sharp and sturdy. They are also a bit more prone to planing due to greater surface area.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

lmills34 said:


> so if all the arrows have inserts installed already...I'm screwed?


No you are not screwed. All broadheads have ferrules slightly smaller in diameter than the insert diameter. Simply tightening bhs can cause misalignment even if the insert is installed perfectly in a perfectly straight arrow. rigginuts gave you good advice about "pushing on the high side" and it will center the ferrule to straighten the bh. I use a small square piece of rubber mat to push the bh tip against on my tool bench to do this. Just another part of getting things ready. If I have a really bad arrow that refuses to align with the bh you can use a piece of sand paper to square it up. I lay the sand paper on a soft surface like carpet or a cloth and spin the insert into it as squarely as I can for a few seconds. Then I install the bh and spin to check alignment, push tip into rubber etc. Takes a few attempts sometimes but I can always get every arrow and bh to spin true with a little effort. I also use the sand paper deal to get the blades to align with the vanes. I know it's not necessary but I like them aligned.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Buy an ARROW SQUARING DEVICE...for sale online or in proshops...cut your arrow...square the end of the arrow, insert the insert,SQUARE THE INSERT, then carefully screw in the broadhead..repeat as necessary...most of that stuff is crooked from the factory. Good luck!


----------

